# Contender Elite vs. Contender



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I think that it depends on your abilities and what you want out of the bow. They are both great bows. The Elite's will have a stiffer riser thus less flex. If you are a top shooter you may see the difference and want the CE. But if you are an average shooter it may not be worth the extra coin. I know great shooters that didn't think that the VE was worth the extra and they put up some impressive scores with the Vantage. Shoot both if you can then make the decision.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

look at the new hoyt authority..............:welcomesign:

hey matt, the weather hasn't been helping your darrington plan, has it.


now, speaking as a hoyt shooter for the last nine years, i've never been able to see a marked improvement with elite risers (i guess that makes me average). i currently shoot a vantage pro and really, really love the bow. also, most of the elite riser shooters i know have chips in their scope lenses from loading arrows.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

avid3d said:


> look at the new hoyt authority..............:welcomesign:
> 
> hey matt, the weather hasn't been helping your darrington plan, has it.
> 
> ...


:zip::zip::zip::tongue::wink:


----------

